
Google Reader Adds Magic to Your Feeds - the_real_r2d2
http://mashable.com/2009/10/22/google-reader-personalization/
======
the_real_r2d2
I tried the "magic" and at least I feel that it is more fun to read. News are
not sorted by date any more, which it gives me some "feeling" of randomness
reading that I like. The new sorted news "seems" to be ranked according to my
previous history of reading. Not sure if it is better but so far I like it a
lot.

